# COT Analysis - why the dollar may turn



## wayneL (21 November 2005)

Folks

As I have alluded to elsewhere, COT data can be usefull information for finding when markets could turn.

The Aussie dollar may turn northwards…simply because the US Dollar may head south. This is what seems to be indicated by COT data. (This is, of course, not foolproof. Consult your financial advisor before making trades Yada yada yada) ......

/////I tried to post all the charts here but the software would not allow it.

You can view them at my blog HERE 

Cheers


----------



## RichKid (21 November 2005)

*Re: COT Analysis- why the dollar may turn.*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Folks
> /////I tried to post all the charts here but the software would not allow it.
> 
> You can view them at my blog HERE
> ...




That's great work Wayne, very clear too, even a clown viewing another clown's work can get it- big smiles all round!! 

Market Waves is showing some bullish charts for the AUD too.


----------

